# Finding a good doctor/endo?



## mw6280 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I can imagine that this question has been asked countless times, so feel free to let me know if I can find this info elsewhere.

I have just moved to northern NSW (near Lismore) Australia. I need to find a good doctor that knows about Hashi's. Can anyone give a reccommendation for any doctors in this area or nearby (even if it is Brisbane, Gold Coast etc if not in Lismore).

Thanks,
Mel


----------

